# Adult Beginner - Guitar Recommendations



## Anon (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm an adult beginner looking to buy my first guitar and was wondering if anyone could make some recommendations as to which guitar to purchase. I am looking to buy an acoustic guitar around $150-$200. I went to a couple of guitar shops nearby and was recommended a Fina. Has anyone heard of them and can possibly give an objective opinion?

Thanks!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*look around some more*

I would maybe think about spending just a touch more for that amount you really aren't going to buy yourself a decent instrument, unless you are looking at a used guitar.
Fina is a lesser known brand and is not one of the best to start off with, so increase your budget and look for a decnt new or used instrument.
As suggested anthing from the Godin Line will at least start you off with something decent.
And at the very ;east look for a solid top guitar, as this will give you anicer sounding guitar and you can look at more brands till you find something that won't kill your pocketbook and will be easier to play.Good hunting thats all part of the fun.Ship


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

Look at the Yamaha FG7XXS series. Solid spruce top..excellent build quality and usually can be had for $199-$249.

Good luck! :wave:


----------



## Anon (Sep 15, 2008)

I tried out a Yamaha 700MS today and it was pretty nice. I didn't get a chance to play with it for too long but I think I'm leaning towards it right now.

I also tried out a friends Seagul 6 and I was really impressed. I think the Seagul is a little out of my price range but I could really tell the difference between the Seagul and the fina.

Any opinions on the 700MS?

Thanks!


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

Anon said:


> I tried out a Yamaha 700MS today and it was pretty nice. I didn't get a chance to play with it for too long but I think I'm leaning towards it right now.
> 
> I also tried out a friends Seagul 6 and I was really impressed. I think the Seagul is a little out of my price range but I could really tell the difference between the Seagul and the fina.
> 
> ...


The Yamaha 700MS is really nice. One day I happened to try one out and was very impressed. If I needed a guitar than this would be one I would consider. Especially for the price. The Seagulls and A&L guitars are nice too...sometimes you can find a used one for a good price. 

I'd stay away from the "Fina"...


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Anon as an adult beginner a couple of years ago I have learned a few things, most importantly is to really, really consider a used guitar. Your money will go further which means you can afford a better quality instrument than you would new, the depreciation is most likely over meaning *when* you upgrade you won't take too much of a hit and if it has been played, chances are that it has at least been set up better than what a new guitar would be.

Having a guitar that is easy to play will make the world of difference both in your wanting to play more and your progress with what you do play.

There are a wealth of quality sites out here as well for lessons and such and certainly no shortage of opinions.:wink:

Many opinions are worth what you pay for them, but please do pursue the desire to play.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> Spend a little more and get something made by the Godin company, either a Seagull, a Simon & Patrick, or an Art & Lutherie.


A big agreement on this one--I am very happy with my Simon & Patrick--and know many others that are as well. I've tried out various Godin brands in stores, and never found a disappointing one.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

zontar said:


> A big agreement on this one--I am very happy with my Simon & Patrick--and know many others that are as well. I've tried out various Godin brands in stores, and never found a disappointing one.


Norman guitars are also part of the Godin line, but have a better sound (IMHO). However, they are slightly more expensive.


----------



## Anon (Sep 15, 2008)

Graham said:


> Hey Anon as an adult beginner a couple of years ago I have learned a few things, most importantly is to really, really consider a used guitar. Your money will go further which means you can afford a better quality instrument than you would new, the depreciation is most likely over meaning *when* you upgrade you won't take too much of a hit and if it has been played, chances are that it has at least been set up better than what a new guitar would be.
> 
> Having a guitar that is easy to play will make the world of difference both in your wanting to play more and your progress with what you do play.
> 
> ...


I've also been taking a look on Kijiji for some used guitars but havent come across anything interesting. Could you perhaps recommend another source or stores that sell used guitars?

Thanks!


----------



## Anon (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone know how the yamaha FG 420 is?

Thanks!


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Anon said:


> I've also been taking a look on Kijiji for some used guitars but havent come across anything interesting. Could you perhaps recommend another source or stores that sell used guitars?
> 
> Thanks!


My particular success with buying used guitars has come from first deciding on a guitar brand. For me that was/is Guild. I started looking into them from the GAD (import) line and found a very good forum specifically about Guild guitars. 

Talked with many people on the forum and started the search with a better understanding, as well as others from the forum helping me search. Since October 2006 I have owned 8 Guild guitars of various wood configurations with the newest one being a 2002 F512.

I have bought all of them sight unseen from folks that have a love affair with them as well. Prices have ranged from $300 up to $1200, not too high in the guitar world really for a quality instrument.

They continue to be, IMO, very good guitars for very reasonable $$.

Another thing I would suggest is to get to a Long & McQuade type place and play as many different sizes and shapes that you can before you decide to buy anything. There really is a world of difference in tonewoods, sizes and shapes. You need something that is comfortable for how you will play. Wide neck, narrow neck, shorter scale, etc. Best to play at the store before you buy. Once you think you know what you're after, check Kijiji, Ebay (watch the seller feedback and return policy) look into brand specific forums and find like minded people to help you out.

Seems a bit overwhelming I'm sure, but stepping in the right direction now will keep the enjoyment level up later, while the calluses come in.


----------



## Anon (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the advice!

I actually went into the store but the customer service wasn't the best in my opinion. I don't believe the sales rep who was helping me was from that dept. so I'm not sure if that was the reason.

Anyway after sitting down with the Yamaha and playing a little I found that I liked it. I think I'll go back and try it out again before I make a final decision.

Thanks again!


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's one on Kijiji in Windsor.

Couple of reviews on Harmony Central


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a FG450S that is awesome. As good as any martin I have played. It's like the 420 but with fancy inlays. First acoustic guitar that I wanted to buy in 20 years it was that good. 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...S-Acoustic-Guitar-Hard-Case-W0QQAdIdZ73530539

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...amaha-FG200-Acoustic-Guitar-W0QQAdIdZ61382996


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

as suggested, for that money I`d go used...believe it or not, I`ve bought several used Yamaha Dynamics for less than you wanna spend...all solid wood, smaller body which means I can play them for much longer without getting a tired arm and they are strung with either steels or nylons by players here, I have a set of electric 8s on one and I played it last week, sounded pretty good though I think they sound better with nylons...they were made from the early 50s until the mid 60s, and don`t have the wide flat necks associated with classicals, they have rounder, fatter necks and of course they are made with the famous Yamaha attention to detail and excellent workmanship...as evidenced by the fact that my oldest is from the early 50s and the neck is still straight as an arrow...and no truss rod either. Brace yourself...the least I`ve paid for on was $10.oo...and the most was $150.oo recently got a #1 that came in it`s original shipping box and is in mint condition for $60.oo...whne they were sold new, some models went for 2 months wages, not cheap and not cheaply made, can`t praise them highly enough ... I`ve got 29 of them so far and ain`t done yet.


----------



## Anon (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the links!

What would be better in your opinions the 420 or 700ms?

Also, do you guys know of any guitar shops in the Hamilton area?

Thanks!


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Anon said:


> Also, do you guys know of any guitar shops in the Hamilton area?
> 
> Thanks!


Mountain Music on Mohawk at Gage, they always have a few used guitars. 

Payne Music downtown on King near Walnut, not sure of the used section but they do carry Cort and Durango.

Pongetti's on Upper James between Hester and Mohawk, again not sure of their used guitars.


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

Anon said:


> Thanks for the links!
> 
> *What would be better in your opinions the 420 or 700ms?*
> 
> ...


Well...Having played a new FG700MS and a used FG420 I'd have to say the FG700MS is a nicer guitar. It has a solid spruce wood top while the FG420 has a laminate top. Lamination is thin layers of wood...not solid. Both guitars have laminate wood backs and sides. I think the FG-700MS is a mahogany laminate back and sides. Some people are of the opinion that solid topped guitars generally sound better and with proper care will get even better sounding as they age. This is generally not the opinion about laminate top guitars but some people argue differently. 

Now...keep in mind that the FG700MS will require a little more attention to humidity factors so as to not dry out the top which could cause a split or crack. This is the main concern with "solid top" guitars especially if you live or keep the guitars in an extremely dry area. The solution is to get a humidifier. All guitar stores sell them and they are easy to use. Guitars like the FG-420 which have a laminate top can withstand a lot of extreme temps and humidity factors and generally are not affected. This may also be attractive in a sense that if you want a generally worry free inexpensive guitar that still is nice to play and sounds good than the FG-420 would make a decent choice.

Personally...I'd still get the FG700MS...for that kind of money the quality and workmanship can't be beat. With a little care it will last you a lifetime.

ZF


----------



## Anon (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the information!

I think I'm going to get the 700MS from Long & McQuade. Is there a need to get a hard shell case? I've heard they are good for humidity reasons but I'm not sure if this is true. I will get the item (cant remember the name) that I put inside of the actual guitar to protect it during the dry season.

Thanks!


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

Anon said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> I think I'm going to get the 700MS from Long & McQuade. *Is there a need to get a hard shell case? *I've heard they are good for humidity reasons but I'm not sure if this is true. I will get the item (cant remember the name) that I put inside of the actual guitar to protect it during the dry season.
> 
> Thanks!


I would you suggest getting a hardshell case for it. You can get a generic hardcase at L&M for like $60. This will offer the best protection in the long run. I know they are heavy and a pain but I like to know my guitar is protected. I have a gigbag too but I only use it for storage...never for transporting a guitar.


----------



## noobfret (Nov 25, 2007)

The cost of the guitar is not the only factor. You have to include the cost of the hard-shell case, humidifier if you choose to go with a solid body acoustic, electric tuner and capo.

If you get a more pricey guitar, you have to be careful with it and make sure you don't hit it around. If it gets scratched or dent, let's hope you are not too sad about it. Getting a more expensive guitar as a beginner also means that you'll be committing to play the instrument and never give up!!!


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Anon said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> I think I'm going to get the 700MS from Long & McQuade. Is there a need to get a hard shell case? I've heard they are good for humidity reasons but I'm not sure if this is true. I will get the item (cant remember the name) that I put inside of the actual guitar to protect it during the dry season.
> 
> Thanks!


This is probably long after your purchase, so I hope you are happy with your Yamaha. It sounds like the right guitar for you. You do need a tuner, which you have probably already discovered and probably have purchased. If not, I would suggest an Intelli model INT-900. It has a backlight and I really like that. The lesser models don't have the light. You can get them on E-Bay for about $15. L&M sells them for much more!! surprise surprise!! You should also get a hard case as has been suggested.. It is important to keep your guitar in the case in the winter months if your house is not kept humitified. You can put a humidifier in the case, which will keep the solid wood top from drying out. You can even make a humidifier from a piece of garden hose, however, they are pretty cheap.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

You will need a humidifier, unless you have a perfectly humidified home. As for a tuner, if you have an iPhone, you can get an accessory called, I believe, Guitar Toolkit. If not, you can find a tuner on line. Tuners aren't expensive, but if you don't want to add that to your cost right now, you can get around it.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

If you do go for the solid top and want to protect your investment as has been suggested a case is a must as well as a humidifier and hygrometer. If you don't have a hygrometer there is no point in using a humidifier because you'll never know the humidity in the case and could severly damage the guitar by over humidifying and cause it to warp. Planet Waves makes a combo pack, make sure the hygrometer sits as close as posible to the humidifier you'll want to keep it as close to 45 as possible year round.

Start saving the silica packs that come in your asprin bottles, beef jerky packs and with electronics and keep them in a air tight container. You'll need them for the summer to take the moister out of the case. Once they 're not doing the job put them on a sheet of tin foil and pop them in the oven for a few minutes on low heat to remove the moisture.

These are good habits to build now so that any mistakes, unforseen errors are with a relatively inexpesive guitar, you'ld really hate yourself if you warped a $2500 dollar Taylor or Martin down the road.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Speaking of inexpensive starter guitars...

Quite by accident, I read some positive notes about the Yamaha F310 recently. While in a music store last week, I saw one on the wall, recognized it, and decided to play it for a few minutes.

Quite a remarkable guitar for the money! No frills whatsoever - the "binding" was just a bit of black paint and the rosette appeared to be a sticker. But the sound was nice, the action was fine, and it played like a real guitar.

Quite a change from some of the other cheapy brands, and well worth the $130 or so they were asking.

I didn't buy one on the spot, but I'm considering it.


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

Greg Ellis said:


> Speaking of inexpensive starter guitars...
> 
> Quite by accident, I read some positive notes about the Yamaha F310 recently. While in a music store last week, I saw one on the wall, recognized it, and decided to play it for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


The Yamaha F-310 is an excellent bargain. I have tried one out as well and and for $130 it's pretty darn good. I actually heard a guy play excellent fingerstyle on one in the music shop one day and it sounded great for what it is! I'd still recommend the FG-7XXs series though since they come with a solid top and are really well built. I have seen them selling for like $250 new.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*and dont forget a*

at the very least get your self a fiarly decent guitar stand also and here is a present for you so you don't need to buy a tuner right away.
http://www.gieson.com/Library/projects/utilities/tuner/index.html
And hey good luck, just remember that it takes time and evrybody has time on their hands no matter how busy you are just remember music calms the savage beast in all of us and in these economic times it works as a perfect stress releaver.Enjoy.Ship


----------

